# Reworked rocks



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just reworked the rocks what do y'all think? Any tips don't hold back lol i still need to replace that power head for two smaller ones and hide the heater l


----------



## joehorse20 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks great,I would move the heater to the far left corner.


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice rock work, whats the tank dimensions?


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks it's just a 4 foot 55 gallon


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Put the heater horizontally behind the right pile of rocks underneath the intake. And fill your tank! It's low on water...


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I would also try and hide the equipment, same with your feet. Tank looks good overall!


----------



## fishcurious (Mar 4, 2008)

feet. very good!


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks good. Did you place the rocks on top of the sand? Maybe not, but it looks that way to me. I would place them directly on the bottom of the tank not only for safety reasons, but also when the sand goes in then, all the bottom rocks are partially submerged in sand which I think looks a lot more natural.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

What kind of rocks did you use? :fish:


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Your right.. it looks like they lay ontop of the substrate.

If i where you i would get that fixed. If your fish dig under the stones your whole pile can colapse leaving you with disaster.

I always put a sheet of styrofoam on the bottom of my tank.

I like your setup btw


----------

